# Strange unsolicited calls from Debt Collection Agency: Buchanon Clarke and Wells.



## dublin ace (23 Mar 2010)

I have received two phone calls from a debt collection agency. 

The first one was a voice mail which gave their name and a reference number that i should quote and told me to ring them back. I googled them and all the websites said not to ring them back, so I didn't. 

That was three weeks ago. I Just got a call today, I guessed it was them as it came up private number. They asked me to confirm my name, which I did. They then said under the data protection act I must confirm my address before we can discuss my account. I said. "no, you rang me, how can I help you?" They hung up. 

To my knowledge, I don't owe anyone any money. I've always paid off my debts. 

I want to clear this up, but I don't want to give them any information they can use against me. 

Does anyone have any advice how to proceed?


----------



## bond-007 (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Debt Collection Agency*

Debt collectors have no legal authority to do anything so you can ignore them and they can do nothing about it.

I would only deal with who they allege you owe the money to and then only in writing.

Is this Intrum Justitia?


----------



## jack2009 (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Debt Collection Agency*

i think the fact that just hung up is alarming!


----------



## bond-007 (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Debt Collection Agency*

All the more reason not to release personal information to unknown callers.


----------



## dublin ace (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Debt Collection Agency*

The name of the firm is Buchanon Clarke and Wells. They seem to be well known in the UK, but they now have an office in dublin. They have a reputation in the UK for being nasty and rude. I'd like to know who I am suppossed to owe money to, but if these guys have no real authority I might just wait for them to call again.

I appreciate any advice.


----------



## bond-007 (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Debt Collection Agency*

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?t=540003

Buchanon Clarke and Wells seem to specialise in attempting to collect very old alleged debts that would be now statute barred. The general feeling in the UK is that they are a bunch of bully boys. 

I would see if they send you anything in writing.


----------



## Papercut (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Debt Collection Agency*

If they really want to contact you they will write to you giving details of your alleged debt, provided of course that they have your current address. If they have your name & phone number the chances are that they have your address also, unless they rang your mobile number. Have you changed address over the last few years?

  To satisfy your curiosity you could write to a letter to them for the attention of the Data Protection Officer requesting details of where they got your phone number & why they are ringing you. The only problem for you there is that you would now be supplying your current address (if they didn’t already have it).

  Think back – have you had any disputes with mobile phone/tv service providers over the past couple of years e.g. have you cancelled or stopped paying for any service because of any disputes?


----------



## dublin ace (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Debt Collection Agency*

It was my mobile that they rang me on and I've had that number for 7 years. 

I give that number out for everything. I have moved a few times, so it's likely that they don't have my current address. 

Seriously can't think of any disputes with Utility companies or anyone for that matter. I'm a bit of a hoarder and I've kept paper records of everything back over ten years, so if anyone claims that i owe them I'm sure I have proof that they are wrong. 

I'm starting to wonder if it's some type of scam / fraud to get my details? 

I'm tempted to sit and wait to see what they do next, as long as by doing that I won't be deemed as being obstructive in a court of law. 

This is a strange situation.


----------



## Papercut (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Debt Collection Agency*

Yes, it does seem strange. I suppose the only thing you can do is wait for them to ring again & tell them that you are not prepared to give out any details until they tell you why exactly they are ringing you, what 'account' they wish to discuss & who gave them your mobile number. If they refuse tell them to stop ringing you.


----------



## bond-007 (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Debt Collection Agency*

Agreed. I also would tell them to write to you. 

I has a feeling they will not even tell you why they are calling until you tell them your details. This is the usual modus operandi for a DCA on the phone. It will end up in a stalemate situation. That is why I suggest telling them to send a letter. I has a feeling they do not have your address and the purpose of the calls is to obtain that info so they can mail your some threats.


----------



## dublin ace (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Debt Collection Agency*

Thank you for all the advice.
I've just read that the first sign that your details have been robbed is when you receive a solicitors letter or are contacted by a debt collector. I've just filled out an application form with the Irish Credit Bureau to get my Credit Report. I'll hear from them in about a week. Hopefully that will shine a light on this. 
I'll update this thread when I know more.


----------



## csirl (26 Mar 2010)

First thing to do if they call is to ask for the contact details for their company and the name of the person you are dealing with. Do not say anything further until you get these details. If they refuse to give them, tell them that you will be making note of the time/date of the phonecall and any other phonecalls and reporting them to the Gardai as telephone fraudsters.


----------



## redbhoy (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Debt Collection Agency*



bond-007 said:


> Debt collectors have no legal authority to do anything so you can ignore them and they can do nothing about it.
> 
> I would only deal with who they allege you owe the money to and then only in writing.


 

Heres you answer.


----------



## Chakotae (30 Jul 2013)

*Strange calls*

I am receiving the same calls from a co. called Blue Stone. Any body know them.


----------



## Chakotae (30 Jul 2013)

*Strange calls*

I am receiving calls from a co. called Blue Stone, anybody heard of them


----------



## Chakotae (30 Jul 2013)

Can anybody tell me if the sheriff can take goods owned by my partner from my apartment, even if she has proof of ownership?


----------



## demoivre (30 Jul 2013)

Chakotae said:


> Can anybody tell me if the sheriff can take goods owned by my partner from my apartment, even if she has proof of ownership?



The sheriff can only take goods that are in the sole ownership of the debtor.


----------



## wmpdd3 (15 Aug 2013)

Chakotae said:


> I am receiving calls from a co. called Blue Stone, anybody heard of them



Yes, 016448902

I had a call from this company with totally wrong information about a debt they thought I owed to a CC company, (Halifax). I have a payment agreement in place. 

The operator wanted me to confirm very personal information, I informed her I was recording the call, she hung up and called back straight after.  She would not give me her full name or contact number even though the number did come up on my phone. 

I requested that they contact me by letter, she claimed they had sent countless letters, I have never got any so I told her that was her confirmation that they have the wrong address / account.


----------



## MarySmyth (15 Aug 2013)

*UPC - Intrum Justitia - Ashtown Gate Solicitors*

Had a conversation with lady from school recently and she said that when she moved to Sky, she received a 'disconnection charge' from UPC- despite having given them over 2 months notice and contract period had expired.

Fortunatelu, she only dealt with UPC by email and that obviously annoyed them- because when she asked them for 'access request' under data acts, they didn;t send her any of the emails that had been acknowledged with a 'unique' reference.

Subsequently matter moved to Intrum and when she logged onto their system and requested details, nothing arrived! She emailed again and again and standardised replies!

Then matter moved to their 'neighbouring' independent solicitor next door- Ashtown Gate Solicitors- she obtained email address from Law Society and sent them emails. Eventually, when she threatened to refer matter to the Law Society Complaints Department- she received email stating email not in use and that they hadn't received emails! 

Bottom line is give these people hassle and have your evidence! If you do take a call, have all your details- time, person speaking, is call recorded, etc- send queries following call with details of call by email and repeat x multiple times - each 2-3 days...

Ultimately, Ashtown Gate Solicitors said 'case closed' and charges not applicable- without any reason! Expect this can be referred to Law Society for false/ fraudulent claim of debt?


----------

